# DIY Flavouring in Cape Town



## Mario (5/10/16)

Good Morning
Anyone in the Cape Town area selling DIY Flavoring ?

Whatsapp me on 0767174622


----------



## NewOobY (5/10/16)

only one I know of is valleyvapour they CPT based and they have a massive range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

NewOobY said:


> only one I know of is valleyvapour they CPT based and they have a massive range.



They extremely expensive compared to blckvapour or anyone else for that matter. 

Check out blckvapor.co.za < possibly the best also best/ cheapest delivery charge or vapowave.co.za as they have some which are not available on blckvapor.co.za

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

